# Viv up for auction at PVAS Aquarium Auction 2/14



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

On Sunbday Feb 14th, the Pioneer Valley Aquarium Society is having thier annual fish/dry goods auction in Cicopee, MA. They will also be auctioning off a 20H gallon viv that I made. It has a small waterfall/pond,false bottom, fully planted, complete with one Leuc froglet. Not sure what this will go for but I thought I'd let people know. It also a great auction for fish and used tanks.

Auction info at pvas.net

Eric Cline
Hudson Vallet Terrariums
web.me.com/skinnk/hvt


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds like fun to bad its a bit far for me.. any photos of this viv?


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll put up a pic later this week when it's fully planted.


----------

